# לפרגן



## E_6_Kolot

הצעות ל-פירגון / מפרגן / לפרגן / באנגלית??


----------



## OsehAlyah

Since no one has replied I will try. Unfortunately, I'm getting two different translations from 2 dictionaries so I'll offer both.
1. Encourage
2. Favour
כי אפ אחד לא ענה אני מנסה. בעצוב קבלתי שתי תשובות משתי מלונים ואז אמי הציעתי שניהם:
1. Encourage - לעודד
2. Favour - להעדיף

My Hebrew is very very poor so I hope some one more knowledgeable will come along and make more suggestions.


----------



## yuval9

אני חושב שאתה יכול לומר
to support


----------



## elroy

This is one of those words that's not easy to translate, so *context is crucial*!  E_6_Kolot, please provide some situations in which you might be interested in using the word, so we can try to come up with accurate context-specific translations.


----------



## origumi

Notice that translating this Yiddish word to Hebrew is practically impossible, so it was borrowed as-is.


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> This is one of those words that's not easy to translate, so *context is crucial*!  E_6_Kolot, please provide some situations in which you might be interested in using the word, so we can try to come up with accurate context-specific translations.


Yes, context is important. I can think of two phrases in which לפרגן may have different meanings:

- פירגנתי לו על ההצלחה במבחן. (=שמחתי בשבילו)
- פירגנתי לעצמי שתי חבילות שוקולד. (=פינקתי את עצמי)


----------



## elroy

amikama said:


> - פירגנתי לו על ההצלחה במבחן. (=שמחתי בשבילו)
> - פירגנתי לעצמי שתי חבילות שוקולד. (=פינקתי את עצמי)


 I would say:

I *was happy* for him when he passed the exam.
I *treated myself* to two chocolate bars.


----------



## wolfman1

One of my favorite words, although I am not sure of its *actual* meaning. In the slang sense, לפרגן means to give credit for a person's achievement or character. If you are a sore loser, for example, you might have to learn to לפרגן. Another example is if you are talking highly of a person "שהוא נפגש עם הבוס, הוא ממש פירגן לי"


----------



## OsehAlyah

wolfman1 said:


> One of my favorite words, although I am not sure of its *actual* meaning. In the slang sense, לפרגן means to give credit for a person's achievement or character. If you are a sore loser, for example, you might have to learn to לפרגן. Another example is if you are talking highly of a person "שהוא נפגש עם הבוס, הוא ממש פירגן לי"


 According to this  description it almost sounds like grace or graciousness.


----------



## vivnara

It generally can be translated as "to complement", i.e. to complement somebody on their good looks, or having won a competition, or their good acting, etc. etc.


----------



## elroy

wolfman1 said:


> Another example is if you are talking highly of a person "שהוא נפגש עם הבוס, הוא ממש פירגן לי"


 In that context, you could say "he really talked me up."


----------

